# Need some suggestions about internal HDD!



## vigneshkrishnan758 (May 8, 2015)

Which hard drive is best for buying?
I need a 1TB HDD for my laptop!

And what should I consider before buying a HDD?


----------



## vigneshkrishnan758 (May 9, 2015)

Please can anyone help me here


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 9, 2015)

vigneshkrishnan758 said:


> Please can anyone help me here



Hitachi 1TB Laptop 7200RPM HDD -5000.


----------



## vigneshkrishnan758 (May 9, 2015)

How much does it costs?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 9, 2015)

vigneshkrishnan758 said:


> How much does it costs?



Hitachi 1TB Laptop 7200RPM HDD -5000. 						

Link:Buy Hitachi HGST Travelstar (HTS721010A9E630) 7200 RPM 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive @ % Discount | Snapdeal


----------



## vigneshkrishnan758 (May 9, 2015)

The price is 4999 can I get it lower than that somewhere?


----------

